# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  "Dashnori" Harold Pinter Në Shqipëri

## djalingaqyteti

Javen e kaluar ne qendren kulturore te Shqupit, u shfaq ne skenen e kesaj qendre drama e Nobelistit me te fundit, Harold Pinter. Aktoret qe luanin ishin Ema Andrea dhe Genci Fuga. duhet theksuar qe ishin brilante ne interpretimet e tyre.
Dashnori nje pjese e shkruar qe ne vitin 1962 ne Angli, rezonon shume aktuale per realitetin shqiptar. Nje cift ne krize, per shkak te lidhjeve te tyre jashtemartesore, sjell kete drame me nje force shume te madhe.
   Gruaja e shtepise e interpretuar mjeshterisht nga Ema Andrea, e cila ne nje moment te caktuar te pjeses kthehet edhe ne nje dashnore te flakte perkundrejt dashnorit te saj te imagjinuar dhe te interpretuar nga Genci Fuga. Skenat erotike dhe te thirrjes se instiktit ne skene, jane te papara deri me sot ne Shqiperi.
   Uroj qe krijuesit e kesaj pjese te kene jete sa me te gjate ne skene me kete drame te mrekullueshme. Kam kaluar nje ore shume te kendeshme larg zhurmave dhe katrahures Shqiptare. U ndjeva sikur isha ne Londer. Dhe them se do te shkoj ta shoh perseri cdo te shtune e te djele.

----------

